# configurazzione kernel

## mattylux

allora ho fatto tutta la parte chroot perfettamente bene 

poi o fatto l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti con emerge --sync che e andata perfettamente bene fino ale termine che mi e comparsa la stringa

```
emergelog (): [Errno 2] No Such  file or directory: 'usr/log/emerge.log

```

poi o scaricato le sorgenti del kerne mi a dato una lista

sys-kernel/gentoo-sourves-2.6.26-r1  ecc

sono andato adare il comando

ls -l /usr/src/linux

e mi a dato

ls: cannot access /usr/src/linux No such directory: usr/log/emerge.log

potete aiutarmi perfavore dove o sbagliato???

grazie tante

[/code]

----------

## falko

Potresti essere un po' più preciso su quello che stai facendo?

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi o scaricato le sorgenti del kerne mi a dato una lista
> 
> sys-kernel/gentoo-sourves-2.6.26-r1 ecc 
> ...

 

Se è la prima volta che tenti di emergere i sorgenti del kernel e hai provato a emergere questo pacchetto è logico che non trovi la cartella /usr/src/linux, il pacchetto che hai citato non esiste quindi non puoi emergerlo (ma forse è un errore di stompa e intendevi diregentoo-source!?)

----------

## ckx3009

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

quella e' la guida, va seguita passo per passo.

quindi

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

una volta che hai fatto quello, il tuo symlink appare.

se stai emergendo un kernel 2.6.26-r1, sappi che non e' riportato come stabile in portage. 

probabilmente, se ti sta emergendo quella versione, qualcuno ti ha fatto piazzare un bel "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"" nel make.conf (mi rifiuto di credere che l'abbia smascherato tu nel package.keywords).

[OT]

per finire ti chiedo un favore a nome del forum italiano: 

puoi metterci anche 2 ore a scrivere una riga di post, ma non fare errori/orrori ortografici e sintattici come quelle bestemmie che scrivi. 

sei illeggibile. 

se non sei di origine italiana, ti scongiuro di scrivere in inglese.

se sei italiano, ti scongiuro di esercitarti in ortografia e grammatica.

e' una tortura leggere quello che scrivi.

[sub-OT]

tutte le parole che finiscono in "zione" si scrivono con una Z sola.

non si scrive partiZZione. si scrive partiZione con una sola Z

e lo stesso vale per configurazione.

[/sub-OT]

[/OT]

----------

## mattylux

ma si io ho fattio il comando

```
emerge gentoo-sources

```

ma ha dato l'errore

```
No such or diresctory /var/log/emerge.lo
```

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sourves-2.6.26-r1
```

che  sarebbe la lista dei kernel linux

poi naturalmente o fatto il comando

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

e mi dato questa stringa

```
ls: cannot access /usr/src/linux No such directory: usr/log/emerge.log

```

e anche il comando

```
cd /usr/src/linux

ma il comando e uguale

ls: cannot access /usr/src/linux No such directory: usr/log/emerge.log 
```

insomma come posso fare ora io ho guardato sull comunica italiana gentoo

http://www.gentoo.it/home/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=36&Itemid=33

```
// Si potrebbe usare anche l'opzione --deep

# emerge --update world 2>&1 | tee -a /tmp/emerge.log
```

che magari indirizzando emerge al file di log potrei risolvere il problema che cosa avete da consigliarmi???

Poi questa guida la sto seguendo perche' lo stampata, anzi o stampato l'intero manuale di gentoo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao 

dovresti creare un link simbolico con il comando ln es: ln -s /usr/src/linux-x.x.x(versione kernel) /usr/src/linux 

OT: Un mio collega coreano fa meno errori di ortografia HO di possesso si scrive con la H  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

```

s939-epia ~ $ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22  6 set 12:49 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

```

come vedi, quel file non è una cartella ma un collegamento soft.

normalemente va creato a mano (esiste la USEflag symlink che lo crea in automatico, ma secondo è scomoda e ricca di controindicazioni. fai così:

```

# man ln

# ln -sfn /usr/src/<cartella del kernel> /usr/src/linux

```

----------

## djinnZ

[OT]@ckx3009: lascia perdere, è già stato riportato e ripreso dai moderatori ma questo *Quote:*   

> ls: cannot access /usr/src/linux No such directory: usr/log/emerge.log

 nella sua insensatezza mi fa veramente pensare o ad un innominabile folle di mia conoscenza (sono contro il TSO per l'uso ed abuso che ne è stato fatto in passato ma in certi casi ci vorrebbe proprio) o a qualcuno che vuole divertirsi alle nostre spalle.[/OT]

----------

## ckx3009

il suo problema e' che non gli emerge i gentoo-sources (quindi nemmeno crea il symlink, che e' poi comodissimo da usare con eselect).

scommetterei che non ha scaricato lo snapshot del portage o che non ha dato "emerge portage" dopo averlo fatto.

[OT]

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OT: Un mio collega coreano fa meno errori di ortografia HO di possesso si scrive con la H 

 

la media dei bambini di terza elementare fa meno errori di ortografia di lui...

edit:

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @ckx3009: [...]

 

non posso lasciar perdere...ne va del mio stomaco

[/OT]

----------

## mattylux

io ho scaricato il portage 

e lo scompattato 

```
tar xvjpf portage*

```

ed e andato tutto perfettamente bene... poi, dopo ho montato tutto cosi

```
livecd usr # cd /

livecd / # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd / # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

livecd / # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
```

dopo aver fatto questo che e anato tutto ok ho fatto 

```
emerge --sync
```

e ha fatto l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti completo. al temine e accaduto tutto quello e che vi appena detto

da quando sono andato a scaricare i sorgenti del kerne per la compilazzione

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

questo e tutto

se potete dirmi come fare se avete qualche altro consciglio da provare dite pure

----------

## Manwhe

Ma se dai il comando "ls -lrt /usr/src" cosa ti restituisce?

----------

## mattylux

questa stringa qui 

```
ls: cannot access /usr/src/linux No such directory: usr/log/emerge.log 
```

----------

## Manwhe

scusa ma non capisco io ti chiedo di farmi una lista della cartella /usr/src e tu mi posti che non ha accesso a /usr/src/linux? ma hai provato a dare il comando che ti ho appena postato? Se così non fosse hai fatto qualche errore nel chroot.

----------

## mattylux

ok ci provo poi ti dico 

scusami e che stavo guardando nelle varie guide 

ma  e sucesso che avevo spento il pc per non tenerlo acceso dato che dovevo andare avendo degli impegni...appena finito di scompattare il portage ho spento. poi ho rimontato tutto /root /proc la /boot non ce lo e poi o chroottato

e non mi sembrava di aver fatto degli errori almeno

ma ti postero domani il resto cosi magari potrai aiutarmi

----------

## ficofico

 *Quote:*   

> spero di potermi trovare bene qui 
> 
> so che gentoo e una grande distribuzione, ed e adatta per immparare ha compilare e ha far funzionare una sistema linux alla perfezzione

 a del eccezzzionale....

----------

## mattylux

un altra cosa quando avevo chroottato una volta precedente il risultato dopo aver fatto queste stringhe

```
livecd usr # cd /

livecd / # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd / # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

livecd / # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
```

il terminake invece di essere 

```
livecd /#

era diventato

(chroot)
```

che cosa significa???

non so se avevo fatto giusto o sbagliato ma la prima volta che installo gentoo ma comunque sono certo che la faro mi vuole insomma un po di pazienzae voglia di immparare

magari questa volta o sbagliato nel chroot ma infatti quando a terminato l'aggiornamento con

```
emerge --sync
```

mi aveva dato un errore del tipo

```
emergelog (): [Errno 2] No Such  file or directory: 'usr/log/emerge.log 
```

una cosa del genere. poi quando sono andato per scaricare le sorgenti del kernel a fatto la stessa cosa

----------

## Peach

Per favore, continuare a ripetere a macchinetta quello che è già stato detto penso sia completamente inutile. Sono state fornite alcune spiegazioni, ma a questo punto direi che è il caso di appurare alcune cose:

Per favore, rispondi in maniera concisa e riportando quanti più dettagli puoi

1) su che hardware stai cercando di installare? riporta l'output di

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

e

```
# lspci
```

(chiaramente dal livecd non ancora chrootato)

2) riporta il contenuto di /etc/make.conf del tuo chroot

3) quale guida stai seguendo di preciso?

PS: non è possibile aiutarti se il codice e gli errori che riporti sono copiati distrattamente. Gli errori e i comandi NON SONO UN ACCOZZAGLIA DI CARATTERI, ma hanno un senso ben preciso. Sono fondamentali per poterti aiutare. Verifica MOLTO ATTENTAMENTE quello che scrivi, pena l'impossibilità di aiutarti.

Se invece non sai o non riesci a riportare senza impazzire l'output dei comandi che dai (NON A MEMORIA!!!) ci sono metodi alternativi, ma per questo occorre aprire un'altra parentesi a parte.

----------

## mattylux

io sto seguendo la guida da cd minimale http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

e per la preparazione delle partizioni qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

----------

## Peach

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> io sto seguendo la guida da cd minimale http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

 

cito dalla guida che stai seguendo

 *Quote:*   

> I nuovi utenti dovrebbero seguire il Manuale in quanto dà una panoramica migliore riguardo al processo d'installazione. 

 

inoltre NON è la "guida da cd minimale", è la "guida per l'installazione rapida".

Il "cd minimale" è solo un modo in cui gentoo viene distribuito;

le informazioni riguardanti la strutturazione dei cd di installazione sono presenti nel Manuale:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2#doc_chap2

NOTA:

il link precedente fa parte del manuale per architettura x86, per scegliere un'architettura diversa vedi la pagina introduttiva del Manuale

----------

## ckx3009

gli e' stato detto in tutte le salse che deve seguire il manuale completo. non lo vuole fare? sono affari suoi. ma non pretenda di ricevere ancora aiuto da altri che hanno sbattuto la testa contro il suo menefreghismo.

viene qui, chiede robe in modo insensato, pretende risposte e fa tutto tranne quello che gli viene detto di fare.

forse se nessuno lo aiutasse piu',si deciderebbe a seguire le guide complete, a fare ricerche nel forum e su google, a fare post solo per chiedere cose intelligenti e serie (in italiano) e a seguire quello che gli si dice.

edit: e spara 3 post uno di fila all'altro perche' non ha voglia di editare il primo che ha fatto (o piu' probabilmente perche' deve "uppare" il suo topic, che gli interessa tanto che sia visto da tutti) ↓Last edited by ckx3009 on Sat Sep 13, 2008 3:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mattylux

scaricando il portage dopo averlo scompattato al temine mi viene una stringa con scritto

```
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
```

perche??

----------

## mattylux

non so che vi posso dire, io non e che sono un aquila voglio immparare scusatemi

ora sto scompattando il portage se mi volete aiutare io ne sarei contento

sono giorni che sono qui e non mollo finche non lo vedo funzionare ok????

----------

## mattylux

mi sa che il problema suscita dal fatto dello spazio che ho nei miei dischi 

avendo due HD da 8G nel primo HD o una partizione /swap /root /boot  aggiunta dopo

e nel secondo una /usr /home 

un po poco ma mi e stato detto che non c'era nessun problemi mi e stato anche conscigliato di eliminare la partizzione /boot ma mi sembra non tanto giusto dopo alla compilazione del kerne che devo trasverire tutto sul /boot come lo faccio????

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

```

poi non vorrei dire qualcosa di sbagliato ma avedere sembra cosi la mia situazione...

anche se usasci genkernel non cambierebbe poi tanto

----------

## Manwhe

Mi puoi spiegare il motivo per il quale non esegui i comandi che ti sono stati chiesti di eseguire??????? sopra ti ho chiesto l'output di un comando ma vedo che ancora non l'hai fatto. Sinceramente a me non interessa che tu stia qua sino a quando non hai ottenuto il tuo obbiettivo, personalmente io l'installazione l'ho fatta seguendo la documentazione che ti e' stata postata n volte e non ho riscontrato nessun problema (probabiilmente la mia e' stata fortuna nell'avere hardaware che non mi ha fatto impazzire piu' di tanto) e le volte che qua ho chiesto aiuto su questo forum HO SEMPRE ESEGUITO TUTTO QUELLO CHE MI VENIVA CHIESTO DI FARE.

Personalmente mi levo di torno da questo post e ti auguro che qualcuno con piu' esperienza e piu' pazienza di me ti dia retta e ti faccia raggiungere il tuo obbiettivo (in bocca la lupo).

----------

## mattylux

lo so ma io avvolte mi faccio prendere dal nervosismo e l'errore lo trovato da solo

il fatto era che le partizioni tipo quella di /root era troppo piccola avendo due HD di 8G e poco piu e un po un casi a rispetto di avere 80, o 100G Ess

io sono disposto ad ascoltare certamente on e che mi diverto ma volgio poter riuscire questa cosa nel meglio possibile

ma posso chiederti una cosa? ma quanto ci hai inpiegato a terminare l'installazione??

chiedo solo cosi.

beh allora le o riformattate tutte e ricreate cosi o potuto farne una da 7G soltanto di /root 512 /swap 5G /usr (portage) 3G /home

che cosa ne pensi??

poi ti sapro dire mentre scompattavo lo stage3 mi diceva che non c'era spazio su disco e anche con il portage 

```
cannot such or directory
```

e questa stringa era di fianco a le strinche che viaggiavano sulla videata metre scompattava 

```
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
```

e questa al termine dello stage3..

comunque ora appena proseguo l'installazione di dico tutto e ti daro anche il risultato del tuo comando..

----------

## Peach

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> scaricando il portage dopo averlo scompattato al temine mi viene una stringa con scritto
> 
> ```
> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
> ```
> ...

 

mattylux: a domanda risponde.

è già l'ennesima volta che ignori le domande che ti vengono poste.

non c'è dialogo. o inizi a rispondere  in maniera chiara e concisa alle domande oppure nessuno ti potrà mai aiutare.

in questo modo offendi l'esperienza e la pazienza di chi sta perdendo del tempo aggratis per cercare di venire a capo dei tuoi problemi.

mi spiace, ma non è modo. 

Ribadisco fermamente quanto detto da me precedentemente e ti invito a leggere le linee guida del forum.

A questo punto non vedo nessun motivo perché un moderatore non debba non chiudere il thread.

----------

## mattylux

1) non o potuto dargli i comandi perche sto usando il cd minimale per l'installazione non il livecd

2) come avrei potuto postargli quello che mi ha chiesto??

3)il livecd non mi funziona piu e sono costretto per ora ad usare il minimale per l'installazione ma che vi devo dire

spiegatemelo vuoi...

----------

## Peach

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 1) non o potuto dargli i comandi perche sto usando il cd minimale per l'installazione non il livecd

 

cioè non hai carta e penna a casa per scriverti i comandi che ti venivano chiesti? 

al di là del fatto che:

 *Peach wrote:*   

> PS: non è possibile aiutarti se il codice e gli errori che riporti sono copiati distrattamente. Gli errori e i comandi NON SONO UN ACCOZZAGLIA DI CARATTERI, ma hanno un senso ben preciso. Sono fondamentali per poterti aiutare. Verifica MOLTO ATTENTAMENTE quello che scrivi, pena l'impossibilità di aiutarti.

 

in particolar modo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Se invece non sai o non riesci a riportare senza impazzire l'output dei comandi che dai (NON A MEMORIA!!!) ci sono metodi alternativi, ma per questo occorre aprire un'altra parentesi a parte.

 

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 2) come avrei potuto postargli quello che mi ha chiesto??

 

vedi risposta precedente

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 3)il livecd non mi funziona piu e sono costretto per ora ad usare il minimale per l'installazione ma che vi devo dire
> 
> spiegatemelo vuoi...

 

vedi risposta precedente

in altre parole - e qui apro la parentesi che forse non dovrei nemmeno aprire - c'è la possibilità di usare un'altro livecd per installare gentoo sul tuo computer nel caso in cui quello di gentoo non dovesse funzionare e soprattutto se non sei in grado di capire da solo come "ricordarti" dei comandi che ti vengono chiesti, né di riportarli correttamente.

Quindi mi pare che tu non abbia nemmeno voglia di farti aiutare visto che il tuo sforzo per fare quello che ti viene chiesto è pari a ZERO e non ti ha nemmeno sfiorato il pensiero di domandare - tra tutte le domande che hai posto fin'ora, in questo e altri post - come fare a riportare quello che ti veniva chiesto.

concludo:

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Ribadisco fermamente quanto detto da me precedentemente e ti invito a leggere le linee guida del forum.

 

e vediamo se qualche moderatore prende qualche decisione sul thread in questione.

----------

## gutter

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> *

 

Ciao mattylux, come avrai sicuramente capito leggendo le linee guida del forum (spero almeno quelle italiane), questo non è un help desk dove chiedi una soluzione spiegando semplicemente "non funziona nulla" e attendendo che qualcuno dotato di sfera di cristallo riesca a leggere tra i tuoi pensieri. 

Adesso, per favore cerca di descrivere dettagliatamente il tuo problema usando se ti è possibile un italiano corretto. Ti consiglio di rileggere quello che hai scritto ed apportare le opportune correzioni prima di postare. In caso contrario mi vedrò costretto a chiudere il post.

----------

## mattylux

ciao a tutti sono da poco entrato nel mondo di gentoo e nel grande mondo linux da poco Più di un anno.mi e stato regalato un pc da un mio amico programmatore.. con sistemi windows anche se ora e passato a linux (ubuntu) ed è molto contento  :Confused: . aldila di questo scusatemi se magari non o pensato bene di come esprimermi nei confronti del forum, e delle persone che ne fanno parte da molto tempo prima di me.tempo va nella rivista linux magazzine trovai il livecd 2007 di gentoo lo provai da live naturalmente mi piasse moltissimoleggendo un po la documentazione e tramite un amico amante della archlinux mi parlo di gentoo e delle sue facoltà.metadistribuzzione basata al codice sorgente python e bash nel linguaggio scripting..veniamo al dunque:ricapitoliamo un attimo il mio PC ha 256M RAM due HD 8G l'uno poco di piu' processore ethlon i686ah comunque il cdlive di gentoo 2008.0 lo gia rimediato ho scaricato la iso nel mirror e masterizzata... da domani mattina riprendo l'installazione da zero ma deve essere con buoni risultati....allora per l'ultima volta cosa mi consigliate? ripartiamo da zero per capirci un po meglio senza rifare tutta la confusione che ho fatto... ok?

ho pensato di seguire la guida a installazione estesa del manuale gentoo ufficiale http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml passo per passo dovrei riuscire ad installarla con pochi problemi se faccio le partizioni al giusto modo.

dato che lo spazio e anche poco e devo limitarmi con quello che ho.se potete darmi qualche altro consciglio io lo lo terro conto alla grande. 

grazie

----------

## gutter

Post bloccato per le ragioni esposte precedentemente.

----------

